
Liberal and conservative brains handle emotions differently - jv22222
https://www.axios.com/liberal-and-conservative-brains-handle-emotions-differently-2392560248.html
======
tjalfi
The primary source seems to be Political Orientations Are Correlated with
Brain Structure in Young Adults[0].

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3092984/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3092984/)

------
thomastjeffery
Seems like a worthless correlation to me.

Politics in the US just don't make sense anymore.

Those who consider themselves "conservative" push for more military power and
control, while those who consider themselves "liberal" fight for individual
liberties.

I just don't get it.

------
mrout
Why do Americans use 'liberal' in such a strange way?

~~~
thomastjeffery
As an American libertarian, I have been wondering for a long time. The very
words "liberal" and "conservative" seem to be entirely devoid of meaning, and
yet they are pervasively used as the main descriptive terms for political
ideology here.

Each of the two major parties considers itself to be one of the other, and
seems to base its entire ideology on it.

From my perspective, it's utterly nonsensical.

